# Plan B



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Plan "A" was to use Roquetas de Mar as a base when we go for a fortnight rekky in Almeria for somewhere to rent for 6 months but we're coming across more & more interesting properties in the Albox/Overa/Cantoria area.
Anyone have any thoughts on this area?
If we want to rekky around there then Roquetas is a bit far away so we're now thinking of Mojacar as a base. We need somewhere at least a bit touristy so there's enough peeps to have a good chinwag with. (Don't think my holiday Spanish would cut it with the locals ...........yet)
Anyone know owt about Mojacar or can you recommend another place?

cheers me dears


Doggy


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Doggy,

Yes I have been to Mojacar, its certainly popular with tourists, especially expats

The beach is huge and very nice, plenty of shops and the usual bars and restaurants. The old town is up on a hill and worth a look

Regards, Dave


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

Theres another place I believe its Carboneras further down.Much bigger than it looks on the map,all pretty flat,huge long stretches of beach,probably lots of accomodation,could be cheaper than Mojacar,but mostly Spanish I believe.
Whereas in Mojacar theres quite a few Brits to advise you,but I found the place a bit pokey and disjointed and the hill quite steep.


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

I know people who live in Mojacar and they like a place called Vera

Mojacar is nice, but it small as you say, not a lot to do really


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Ta for the info. Mojacar it is then We'll just be using it as a base & spending most of our time boolin' about sussing out various areas so it will be just the job.

Thanks again.



Doggy


----------

